# overcoming fear of clients and phone calls



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

I was worried cause on my job they werent passing along any client relation resposiblitlity to me, and rightfully so I felt - i could ruin everything! But as of the last few weeks i've been thrown into the loop, overcoming my fears and taking a "just do it" attitude. My phone phobia hardly bothered me, and i even helped sell some extra hours of work to one client. I hope it continues.


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

whoops, no replies, I guess this belongs in Triumphs...


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good job.


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

:thanks


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Isn't it interesting how sometimes if we just do something.....I wouldn't be surprised if this became one of your favorite aspects of the job


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

You may be right!


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I Love those words coming out of a man's mouth (fingers!)!


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

LOL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Charles_SFL29,

That's great news! Way to go!


----------

